# More than 180 animals seized in western Sydney smuggling bust



## cagey (Jan 25, 2020)

30 snakes, 43 lizards, 40 turtles, 22 tortoises, 22 frogs, five salamanders and 19 reptile eggs.

https://www.smh.com.au/politics/nsw...rn-sydney-smuggling-bust-20200125-p53uod.html


----------



## Ramsayi (Jan 25, 2020)

Was wondering what happened to Kennedy.
4 years in the big house.About time they got a bit more serious about these type of offenses.


----------



## Kyle Hamilton (Jan 25, 2020)

How the majority of greens got here ,maybe they could make kennedy australian of the year ,for services to herpetofauna and the pet industry.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 25, 2020)

cagey said:


> 30 snakes, 43 lizards, 40 turtles, 22 tortoises, 22 frogs, five salamanders and 19 reptile eggs.
> 
> https://www.smh.com.au/politics/nsw...rn-sydney-smuggling-bust-20200125-p53uod.html


I'd like to like but I don't like, why doesn't this forum offer more choices?


----------



## Pythonguy1 (Jan 25, 2020)

dragonlover1 said:


> I'd like to like but I don't like, why doesn't this forum offer more choices?



Maybe a 'shocking' choice? Like, 'dragonlover1 is shocked by this'.


----------



## cagey (Jan 26, 2020)

Good news is that they got caught


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 26, 2020)

cagey said:


> Good news is that they got caught


Yeah but how many don't... 40 turtles....damn!


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Jan 27, 2020)

What will the fate of the NATIVE reptiles and amphibians involved ?

I'm not referring the two legged ones , they are oxygen thieves.


----------

